# What kind of peacock is this?



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

I brought the mean little "Assorted" Mbuna (looked like a red zebra to me) that was terrorizing my tank, into the LFS and ended up getting this pale colored peacock with orange speckles. Any clue what it is? Some kind of mutt? It was in a tank with a bunch of different colored ones. I picked up the OB from a different LFS.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

A young _Aulonocara baenschi_ maybe?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a "Dragonsblood" or "Strawberry" peacock. Man made hybrid just like the OB peacock. Both can sometimes be very aggressive. Just depends though. I would keep an eye on them.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks! That's good to know. So far they are behaving themselves. Knock wood.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

My dragonsblood peacock is second in charge in my tank after my Borleyi. He guards the rock pile viciously like an MBUNA. I have found them to be a very aggressive breed when they mature.
.

.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be sure to keep an eye on him. On that note, *is* this a male?


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Its a Dragonsblood as someone already said. They are a hybrid and like any hybrid, sometimes you can get a mixed bag of personality traits that usually in these fishes case, result in a overly aggressive peacock. BUT....I've had a few that were very timid also and got picked on by everything. You just never know with the hybrids.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Hock.


----------

